# Mosaic



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

It just came to my mind how come a pigeon split, and every side is no way looking like the other side like a "Chimera" ... also does that happen coincidentally or humans artificially do that?

another question for instance a mosaïc pigeon that is split one homer side and one roller side how that pigeon would act?? I know that sounds nerd but does that mutation apply to the physicall structure of the pigeon or only in the outter appearence?

Forgive my ignorance, and thanks


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Abdulbaki said:


> It just came to my mind how come a pigeon split, and every side is no way looking like the other side like a "Chimera" ... also does that happen coincidentally or humans artificially do that?
> 
> another question for instance a mosaïc pigeon that is split one homer side and one roller side how that pigeon would act?? I know that sounds nerd but does that mutation apply to the physicall structure of the pigeon or only in the outter appearence?
> 
> Forgive my ignorance, and thanks


Mosaics come in a few forms, Half siders which is split down the middle and also birds which have splotches of two different genes or colours.

I bred one off a frillback crossed to west, The bird looked like a normal crossbreed but was half black, half non black.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Mosaics come in a few forms, Half siders which is split down the middle and also birds which have splotches of two different genes or colours.
> 
> *I bred one off a frillback crossed to west, The bird looked like a normal crossbreed but was half black, half non black.*


so you used two individuals only right?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, A frillback crossed to a west of England produced a bird that picked up the spread on one side from the mum and was non spread on the other side. The tail showed a clear half sider as it was solid black down one side and barred on the other.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

ah ok thanks for clarifying it up! I was thinking of the theory saying one egg fertilized by two different sperms which is proven to be wrong by your statement, I hope someone comes by and go deeply into this .. though I was thinking of having a mosaic in my flock that sure would make it special.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I am sure that can also happen, I believe from memory there are 3 ways mosaics form. There is a good thread on it somewhere on here, I am not to knowledgable on the subject so take my opinions or ideas with a grain of salt.


----------

